# gaming PC costing approximately Rs. 40000



## the_conqueror (Mar 10, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: I want to play latest games at a good resolution with high settings. My PC should be futureproof for at least 3 years. It should run the games that would be launched in future years at any settings(even lowest would work for me)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Approximately Rs.40000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes, but just a little bit.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 64-bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: at least 1 TB. Already have 320 GB SATA-2 3gbps 7200RPM hdd.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes. 22 inches would be fine for gaming.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: UPS , speakers, keyboard, mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: After 2-3 months

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, but I'll assemble this one on my own cause I've enough knowledge for it. In case of any problem, you digit people are there to help me.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Kanpur. I can shop some components online which have cash on delivery option.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I would like to go for an AMD bulldozer(1090t) processor rather than core i5 Suggest a good gaming controller which is compatible with almost all games. I also want to ask whether buying a gaming console is better than buying a PC. Gaming on which platform is cheaper : Console(Xbox 360 or PS3 only) or PC


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 960T|6700
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A97|6600
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1150
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD 6870 1GB GDDR5|11000
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Gaming*
|Microsoft Wired Controller|1400
|
*Total*
|41900
No HDD here as the prices are very high if you want you can get 250 GB HDD at 3.5k and 500 GB at 4.2k . But I suggest that you keep you 320 GB HDD for now. 
As you are buying 2-3 months later , therfore there could be change in prices and newer GPU 's would come in market (HD 7850/7870) and also Nvidia Kepler . 

This is just the basic layout for the rig after three months a lot can change.

Gaming Console and PCs both have their Pros and Cons, As Console are cheaper than PCs but they have comparatively high  price of games (sometimes 3x) . It's your choice what you want , Personally I would always go for PC as there can be much more thing to do in PCs .

BTW , you live in Kanpur . I live here too and in fact I am also buying a new pc 3-4 months later .


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 11, 2012)

where did you find 960T?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

Phenom II 960T


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 11, 2012)

is this the zosma core version?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2012)

get i5 2400(~9500)+intel DH67CLB3(~5400).just for ~1600 more you will get a config which will be far more powerful than any AMD 4cores especially in gaming even after overclocking the amd processor.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

go for i5 2400k...wont regret.
controllers ..did u mean gamepads.etc???xbox 360 usb is best in case u want to know.
pc is far better than consoles(my view)
you get hi res gfx..better controls(keyboard+mouse)..cheaper pc games..easy availability ...multi player of fps like cod battlefield beyond comparison on pc..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> is this the zosma core version?



it has to be as it is T version (there is no T in the link but acc to user, its T).


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd say to reuse the HDD for now and buy one when the prices are down. 








*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2400	10,535
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H	3445
RAM	Corsair DDR3 4 GB	1220
GPU	Radeon HD6870	11500
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1112
Case	Coolermaster Elite 311	2100
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 520	3770
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7600
Controller	Microsoft Wired Controller	1400
TOTAL		42682
This config would outperform even the overclocked AMD one. If you can extend the budget a bit more go for MSI H67MA-E35 or Intel DH67CL.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 11, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> I'd say to reuse the HDD for now and buy one when the prices are down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if one is not OCing. what would be difference between H61 & H67 chipset with Core i5 & HD 6870 or even HD 6950. I ve always seen H67 being recommended instead H61, would it make a real difference in performance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2012)

H67 chipset(intel DH67CLB3) has features like sata3,usb3 & more no. of pci & pci-e slots.since ssd & usb3 devices prices are dropping soon in future not having these features will certainly hurt.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 11, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> H67 chipset(intel DH67CLB3) has features like sata3,usb3 & more no. of pci & pci-e slots.since ssd & usb3 devices prices are dropping soon in future not having these features will certainly hurt.


we are paying 50%  more for H67 as compared to H61. Would it translate into similar gains in SATA3, USB3 ? and overall performance boost for everyday usage.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 11, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> we are paying 50%  more for H67 as compared to H61. Would it translate into similar gains in SATA3, USB3 ? and overall performance boost for everyday usage.



Performance difference between H61 and H67 is nil. H67 has 
>More RAM slots.
>Supports SATA III
>Supports USB 3.0
>More PCI slots

That's it. If you're on a tight budget and don't mind sacrificing the above stuff get an H61 with eyes closed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2012)

> we are paying 50% more for H67 as compared to H61. Would it translate into similar gains in SATA3, USB3 ? and overall performance boost for everyday usage.


a decent H61 mobo costs ~3200 while DH67CLB3 costs ~5400,a difference of ~2200.H61 has no sata3 & usb3.price of 60gb sata III ssd has dropped to ~5000 & hopefully after a year or so it should drop to ~3500.one such ssd as boot drive will significantly increase the overall OS performance.also usb3 even now offers twice the speeds of usb2 & in future when more & more devices will be usb3 it will come in handy.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 11, 2012)

What games can Intel HD 3000 (integrated in core i5 2500k) run at a good settings , w/o a graphic card ?


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 11, 2012)

See this.

Seems like it can run all latest games at 720p with medium settings.

EDIT : Posted this trusting the videos shown above. Just ignore this post.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Seems like it can run all latest games at 720p with medium settings.


this is incorrect.HD3000 is even slower than radeon HD 5450,a Rs.2000 graphics card.HD3000 is only good for watching HD videos or running some 2-3 yrs old games in low/med settings.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 11, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> See this.
> 
> Seems like it can run all latest games at 720p with medium settings.



err....wheres the faceplam smiley...that IGP is only for HTPC...even then u through the 1080P bluray and it slows down...


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> err....wheres the faceplam smiley...that IGP is only for HTPC...even then u through the 1080P bluray and it slows down...



 I'm not suggesting anyone to go for the HD 3000 IGP instead of a GPU. I was just trying to tell that it is capable of running games like crysis 2, bf3 etc (at low setting) as shown in the youtube link.



whitestar_999 said:


> this is incorrect.HD3000 is even slower than radeon HD 5450,a Rs.2000 graphics card.HD3000 is only good for watching HD videos or running some 2-3 yrs old games in low/med settings.



Then how is the IGP running games like Crysis 2, BF3 etc as shown in the link? They are pretty new games. Or are the videos fake? I never said that the IGP is superior to any GPU. But still it could run. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ BF3 @ HD? 
*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5626/44726.png

what you see here is that even HD3000 struggle to offer 15FPS on Metro 2033 at low resolution. This is more close to Full HD than HD but still, if HD3000 struggle like this, what will HD2000 offer? 12-13FPS? i have played BF3 on HD4250 (AMD 785G, slow than HD2000) on my PC, just to test how it performs and even at 1024X768, you have to lower details to min to avoid getting killed in the first few minutes.

Even Ivy Bridge graphics can't run any new games at HD. read more here: Intel HD Graphics 2000/3000 Performance, The Ivy Bridge Preview.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 11, 2012)

Regarding HD3000 , I have Core i3 2100 (HD 2000) . I can run games at 1280x1024 (medium) at 20-25 fps, I have tried gaems like NFS Hot Pursuit (2010) , Grid , Prince of Persia : Forgotten Sands , NFS : Shift . But older games like COD : MW ran at 45 fps . Also PCSX2 (PS2 Emulator for PC) ran WWE Smackdown HCTP at 45-50 fps . I think thats good but PCSX2 relies heavily on Processor rather than graphics card .


----------



## rahul18348 (Mar 12, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> a decent H61 mobo costs ~3200 while DH67CLB3 costs ~5400,a difference of ~2200.H61 has no sata3 & usb3.price of 60gb sata III ssd has dropped to ~5000 & hopefully after a year or so it should drop to ~3500.one such ssd as boot drive will significantly increase the overall OS performance.also usb3 even now offers twice the speeds of usb2 & in future when more & more devices will be usb3 it will come in handy.



Plus H61 will not support Turbo Boost which handicaps a processor that is capable of it (i5s & i7s).


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

rahul18348 said:


> Plus H61 will not support Turbo Boost which handicaps a processor that is capable of it (i5s & i7s).



graphics turbo is off in H61. normal processor turbo is there.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> graphics turbo is off in H61. normal processor turbo is there.



So we can gain up to 3.7 GHz on i5 2500 with an H61 board using turbo boost? And the graphics turbo won't be an issue if there's a GPU right? So it comes down to STA III, USB 3.0, PCI slots & RAM slots?


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 12, 2012)

Wishing to buy this configuration:


Asus Maximus-IV Gene-z-13500
Core i5 2500k-12000
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)-1150
Cooler Master RS-650-PCAR 650 Watts PSU-4912
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6870 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card-11500
Asus 24x DVD RAM-1100
Microsoft Xbox 360 wired controller-1450


I have sacrificed the monitor and will buy it later, using the current 17" LCD 
I've not decided the cabinet, so please tell a good and cheap cabinet for this configuration.
*Please tell me whether this rig would play the games for at least 3-4 years with no lagging issues(at any settings). I would update the components in future if required but the motherboard will remain same, because i've observed that the motherboard has a lot of potential. *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2012)

i can tell you this.even the most expensive card today will not be able to run some games at high/ultra settings after ~1.5 yrs let alone after 3-4 yrs.graphics card is the 1 component which needs to be updated most frequently if someone wants to play all games at high/ultra settings.for current games 6870 is good for most of the games at full HD resolution but for some games resolution needs to be lowered at ultra settings.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 12, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i can tell you this.even the most expensive card today will not be able to run some games at high/ultra settings after ~1.5 yrs let alone after 3-4 yrs.graphics card is the 1 component which needs to be updated most frequently if someone wants to play all games at high/ultra settings.for current games 6870 is good for most of the games at full HD resolution but for some games resolution needs to be lowered at ultra settings.



I would run the games that come after 2 years at low settings. I am not a very heavy gamer who demands hd graphics but a mid range gamer who just wants good frame rates.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 12, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I would run the games that come after 2 years at low settings. I am not a very heavy gamer who demands hd graphics but a mid range gamer who just wants good frame rates.



If you're a mid range gamer you won't the OC'able processor and such an expensive mobo I guess. A non k i5 with a decent GPU will play upcoming games *atleast at low settings*. 

For that get i5 2500+h67+HD 6950. (or wait for the 7850)

To OC the 2500k you'll need a decent aftermarket cooler and a good cabinet with airflow. For a non k processor you can skip the former and save some bucks.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 12, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> If you're a mid range gamer you won't the OC'able processor and such an expensive mobo I guess. A non k i5 with a decent GPU will play upcoming games *atleast at low settings*.
> 
> For that get i5 2500+h67+HD 6950. (or wait for the 7850)
> 
> To OC the 2500k you'll need a decent aftermarket cooler and a good cabinet with airflow. For a non k processor you can skip the former and save some bucks.



You don't seem to understand me. I would overclock when it is needed to give my pc a push in speed. This configuration is really good. The motherboard is capable of SLI setup, its RAM can be expanded upto 32 gb. Thats what i need. Thus i've chosen this config.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay then. Avoid the CM PSU. Go for Corsair/Seasonic. And for the cabinet go for NZXT Gamma/Source 210 Elite.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

@the_conqueror, a single GPU is always better than multiple GPU cause GPU scaling is not always linear. at times you may have to force multi GPU.

secondly, 32Gb is not required. most games need 2-3Gb. in future, they'll require upto 5Gb but even 8Gb looks way too much. hell forget 32Gb.

another suggestion is: go for that K series processor but you don't require and not recommended to go for a microATX Z78 board. go for a full ATX one found under or around 10k. for GPU, either wait or grab the one you have selected. AMD southern island mayn't touch this pricepoint for now.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 12, 2012)

So please suggest the best suited PSU for this config.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 12, 2012)

A Seasonic S12II-620 should get the job done. It has really good reviews.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 12, 2012)

You can get Corsair GS600 at 4k or Seasonic S12II-620 at 5k. And you can also get a Full ATX board like Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3 at 8.8k or Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R @11k or Asus P8Z68-V-LE @10.9k or Asus P8Z68-V-GEN3 @ 14k .


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

unless you want to go multiGPU or a really highend GPU, Corsair GS600W will work just fine.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 14, 2012)

I am confused about the graphic card. There are so many choices that I am getting confused. Which one of these is better : radeon hd 6870 or geforce gtx 560 ? Does radeon hd7770 outperform both of them ? Does it pack a real punch for its price tag ? Because asus radeon hd 7770 is selling at 11k on flipkart.

Can't decide the cabinet also. suggest good cabinet for this mobo- Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R. The cabinet should have good airflow and enough space to house a 10" graphic card. Also suggest a good aftermarket cooler so that core i5 2500k can be OCed to 4 Ghz at normal temp.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

if the 560 you are talking off is the Ti version than its the one to go for. But if non Ti version that the 6870. For power supply I would suggest Corsair GS600.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2012)

Cape Verde: All About Performance/Watt : AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power


> In absolute terms, AMD’s new Radeon HD 7770 matches or is just a little bit slower than the 256-bit GeForce GTX 460 1 GB.The more painful comparison is to AMD’s own Radeon HD 6850. Generally faster, much less expensive, and still very prolific in the channel, there’s just no contest between the 16 month-old Barts-based board and Radeon HD 7770.


it seems like either 6850 or GTX560 is a better choice.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 14, 2012)

Which is the best 560ti card and best hd6870 out there in the market ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Which is the best 560ti card and best hd6870 out there in the market ?



don't go for a 13-15k GPU now when new (& better) GPU are already launched. so in your case, either grab HD6850 or GTX560. many HD6850 has already disappeared from online stores so grab it fast if you are going for it else wait.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 18, 2012)

Asus P8z68m-pro - 10200
Core i5 2500k - 12300
Corsair vengeance 4 gb 1600mhz X2 - 3300
Corsair gs600 psu- 4000
microsoft xbox360 windows controller - 1350
*Please suggest a good cabinet for this config.* I'll buy hdd and monitor later. 
*
I have a few important questions regarding this rig:

1. Should I buy the HD 6870 or wait for new graphic cards ? My budget for graphic card would be 12k. Not more than that.

2. I would like to overclock my i5 2500k upto 4 Ghz and thus considering to buy CM Hyper 212 evo cooler. Would it be a problem regarding space on motherboard when I install this cooler with a corsair vengeance RAM ?

3. Would this rig be future proof for atleast 3 years(for gaming at 720p) ?*


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Cabinet - Corsair 400R

1. Wait till the 7850 hits the market.
2. Nope.
3. GOD knows.

BTW go for SeaSonic S12II 620.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 20, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^ Cabinet - Corsair 400R



or CM 690 II Advanced with USB 3  Nevermind, its costlier than 400R on flipkart.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 21, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^ Cabinet - Corsair 400R --It is way outta my budget
> 
> 1. Wait till the 7850 hits the market.
> 2. Nope.
> ...



See the replies in green.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 21, 2012)

^^What's the maximum budget for the case?

Its not just about the wattage. The SS PSU that I suggested has a build quality similar to the Corsair TX series. So for the additional bucks you spend not only you gain 20W but also top notch quality. I dare say that its build quality is better than the GS600. Anyways if you're on a really tight budget you can go for GS600.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 21, 2012)

I won't be spending more than 3.5k on cabinet.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 21, 2012)

NZXT Gamma will be a good buy.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 21, 2012)

What is the price of NZXT Gamma ? 
And what about NZXT Source 220 ? Which one is better ? Do they have USB 3.0 ports in front ?


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 21, 2012)

^^For front USB 3.0 go for NZXT Source 210 Elite. Its a great VFM cabinet with excellent cooling and cable management features. The Source 220 is not much different in features but looks better but I doubt its availability.

EDIT : Shipping Charges.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2012)

remember other than Flipkart, all other shops will charge 300-1000 for shipping the cabby.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys I'm really getting confused about my rig. The confusions are:
1. To go for Asus P8Z68 M Pro Mobo or not.
2. To buy HD 6870 or wait for HD 7870 and kepler.

I'd like to mention my requirements for motherboard and graphic card. 
1. The mobo should have atleast 2 SATA 6 gbps ports.
2. The mobo should have atleast 1 USB 3.0 header (apart from 2 backpanel ports) for the front connectivity option.
3. The mobo should have solid capacitors for increased lifetime.
4. The mobo should support Ivy Bridge processors of socket 1155.
5. It should have enough overclocking potential. 
6. The mobo should be costing less than 10k(or 12k).
6. Should I go for HD 6870 or wait for 7850 because I've heard that 7850 would be costing around 15k but my budget for gpu is 11k.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 25, 2012)

All the questions asked above have been answered several times. A lot of person have told you to wait until the release of HD 7850, P8Z68 M Pro Mobo does have all the features you've asked for and all the 1155 Motherboards are gonna support Ivy Bridge Socket 1155.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 25, 2012)

Cilus said:


> All the questions asked above have been answered several times. A lot of person have told you to wait until the release of HD 7850, P8Z68 M Pro Mobo does have all the features you've asked for and all the 1155 Motherboards are gonna support Ivy Bridge Socket 1155.



But I don't think that p8z68m pro mobo has usb 3.0 header on board. I don't prefer plugging usb devices on the back panel. That is why I was thinking of going for maximus iv gene z. i'm really sorry for troubling the members by my repetitive questions.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 30, 2012)

How is this config ?
Asus maximus iv gene z @ 13.5k
Core i5 2500k @ 12.5k
Corsair GS600 @ 4.7k
Corsair carbide 400r @ 5k
Corsair vengeance 2x4 gb 1600 mhz ram @ 3.5k
Total @ 39.2k
I am thinking of playing at 1280x1024 or 1024x768 with the integrated gpu. The games would be probably assassin's creed revelations, bf3, codmw3, mafia 2. Will it provide playable frame rates ?
I will buy the gfx card , monitor and hdd later. BTW, I opted for this mobo because Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R is not available in Kanpur. If I am able to find it somewhere then I'll go for it.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 31, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5 2500k	12300
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3	11500
RAM	2 x GSKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB	3100
Case	Corsair 400R	5040
PSU	SeaSonic S12II 620	4620
TOTAL		36560

The motherboard is available at theitwares and flipkart.


----------

